# IGF-1



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever used IGF-1. I've been hearing great things about this peptide especially when used alongside an aas course


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Bump


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've heard it's hard to get a good genuine IGF-1 these days, I would run HGH if I was you


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't hgh ran with slin?

And it's quite pricey aswell yanny isn't it?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> Isn't hgh ran with slin?
> 
> And it's quite pricey aswell yanny isn't it?


HGH doesn't have to be run with slin, it is pricey but you pay for what you get!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I would research into hyperplasia mate as this is what IGF-1 creates. Although using HGH or GHRP2+Mod GRF will increase IGF-1 release also. I don't have personal experience with it but I expect it wouldn't show instant results as you need to think of the time it takes for the cells to mature. It still interests me as its site injected, was thinking about running it to bring on lagging body parts.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye you wouldn't see immediate results bit I've read good results after a month or so when the new cells have grown


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

also very interested!

just wouldnt know if i was buying legit stuff!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jordan, you're 22 years old, you should have enough natural growth hormone at the moment!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Im not looking for it now researching for future mate. But IGF-1 creates new cells you can never have enough of those lol


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

IGF1 like slin can make you go hypo mate, so you need to know what your doing and how to manage your carbs so you dont go into a coma and potentially die.

The stuff can be very very rewarding in terms of gains, like insulin, but the risk are there and you need to be on point about your BG throughout the day, especially in a few hours after your jab.

IGF1 is expensive stuff also. If you could source some insulin, its very cheap and you can gain a lot of size with it providing your diet is good of course.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

lewishart said:


> IGF1 like slin can make you go hypo mate, so you need to know what your doing and how to manage your carbs so you dont go into a coma and potentially die.
> 
> The stuff can be very very rewarding in terms of gains, like insulin, but the risk are there and you need to be on point about your BG throughout the day, especially in a few hours after your jab.
> 
> IGF1 is expensive stuff also. If you could source some insulin, its very cheap and you can gain a lot of size with it providing your diet is good of course.


Did not know this. Can you explain why you would go hypo from IGF-1?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> Did not know this. Can you explain why you would go hypo from IGF-1?


Why would you not be able to go hypo from IGF1? IGF1 is insulin-like-growth-factor 1. Which is a natural substance much like regular insulin that is produced in the body, there are obviously many different things that IGF does to the body, but many of them are the same as slin, i.e increased glucose transportation, amino acid shuttling, protien synthasis increase, increased RNA synthsis etc etc.

IGF1 can make you go hypoglycemic just like insulin, and you need to manage your carbs still.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

kaelan said:


> Hello my name is John i am from Greece and at the age of 25.My status are 1.87 height and 88kg weight,at competitive shape i am 84kg with 10% bodyfat.I am training 3 years now and the only supplement i have used is whey protein and before that 2x 2% yogurt after training.
> 
> I am interesting to use IGF-1 cause i read in a greek bodybuilding forum that it isn't a common steroid that makes your muscles look like they are full of water,they write that IGF-1 creates new muscle tissue.
> 
> ...


Mate, word of advise, start your own threads if you have a question.

You have a HELL of a lot to research before you can EVEN begin to think about using IGF1 or insulin. You can go into a coma or die very easily from using these drugs if you dont know what your doing. I mean, very easily. So research research researc.

I would deffinatly not recommend using it before youve used AAS. Plenty of information floating about on all of the above subjects.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

lewishart said:


> Why would you not be able to go hypo from IGF1? IGF1 is insulin-like-growth-factor 1. Which is a natural substance much like regular insulin that is produced in the body, there are obviously many different things that IGF does to the body, but many of them are the same as slin, i.e increased glucose transportation, amino acid shuttling, protien synthasis increase, increased RNA synthsis etc etc.
> 
> IGF1 can make you go hypoglycemic just like insulin, and you need to manage your carbs still.


I didn't say you couldn't to be fair. I was asking you the reasoning behind your post. So IGF-1 will lower your blood sugar?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> I didn't say you couldn't to be fair. I was asking you the reasoning behind your post. So IGF-1 will lower your blood sugar?


 It stimulates peripheral tissue uptake of glucose, therefore lowering blood sugar levels.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

lewishart said:


> It stimulates peripheral tissue uptake of glucose, therefore lowering blood sugar levels.


This is all very new to me. So what would be the diet protocol to follow for 50mcg injected IM Bi-laterally? Is it like slin where there is a general rule to follow?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> This is all very new to me. So what would be the diet protocol to follow for 50mcg injected IM Bi-laterally? Is it like slin where there is a general rule to follow?


I have no first hand experience with either slin or IGF1, i just like to know about it just incase i want to run it.

10g of carbs per IU of slin is the general rule of thumb, but 99% of the time you can get around 7g/iu.

If your interested in learning about the general basics of IGF1, slin, growth, AAS, etc then look on basskilleronline, ive printed off pretty much every single article on there in a folder that im reading through, it will outline protocols for you to get an idea.


----------

